# Flooding - How you can Help Lyons Residents



## erdvm1 (Oct 17, 2003)

I was finally able to help get my family out of Lyons yesterday. People are going to need your help. If you know Lyons people here's what they will need
Places to sleep
Rides
Comfy things for their children
Games , toys, books
Blankets 
Pillows
Cookware
Plates
Utensils
Lamps
Furniture
Basically they will have to furnish an offsite residence in a very short time frame

If you don't know someone in Lyons but want to help. Take everything you want to donate to life bridge church in north Longmont. That's also the place to volunteer your time. 

Trust me, everything you do and bring will help somebody. People have their lives but may have lost everything else or most. They are running on fumes and need everyone that's has time and energy to just help them. 

Another thing to know is that the people getting out have not slept in days. They have had to make life and death decisions continuously for days based on fragmented and contradicting information. They are at their wits end and need something solid to hold on to. 

Lyons will be back better than ever. I know this because of what I witnessed yesterday and how this community came together to keep each other safe.



















































Last pic is SSV as it heads into town


----------



## twitch (Oct 16, 2003)

Booth - glad to know you and the family are out and safe. Words and pictures can't even begin to reveal the full magnitude of what's going on along the Front Range and I know that every buzzard is thinking of you and the rest of the Lyons community.

"Lyons will be back and better than ever" - damn straight it will be. No community full of amazing and positive people will let this hold them back, and Lyons is just such a community. Much love to all of you.


----------



## Dave Frank (Oct 14, 2003)

Our thoughts to the community. A tough bunch for sure. Got a bunch of stuff headed your way.


----------



## erdvm1 (Oct 17, 2003)

Life Bridge may not be accepting donations

I will find out who is and get back to the boards in a couple hours

I have close friends that could use
Couches
Tables
Mattress
Lamps
Email me at [email protected] and I can coordinate 
Much Appreciation


----------



## Andy H. (Oct 13, 2003)

Going to check the closet and garage for items to donate right now.


----------



## Dave Frank (Oct 14, 2003)

I unstuck this, as it effectively makes it blind to anyone on a mobile device, or at least to an I phone


----------



## deepsouthpaddler (Apr 14, 2004)

Thanks for letting folks know how to help Matt. I'll definitely pitch in.


----------



## spthomson (Oct 18, 2003)

email sent


----------



## paddleit (Jun 5, 2011)

*Donations*

Lifebridge is not accepting any more donations at this time. They have more stuff than they can handle. They are asking for you to hang on to anything you would like to donate until they are ready for it later. The only thing they mentioned in church this morning is prayers. Thank you.


----------



## erdvm1 (Oct 17, 2003)

I also asked if there was another place to take donations
But they don't know of any place yet.
Thank you
Keep ya posted

Cohen, call me
We are working on something


----------



## erdvm1 (Oct 17, 2003)

Anyone have a box fan I could have or borrow for three months?


----------



## stinginrivers (Oct 18, 2003)

It looks like Oskar Blues in Longmont is taking donations.


----------



## bobblehead (Jun 26, 2007)

Thanks for the update and info! We've been pulling stuff together for donations. Please let me know if you hear of anyone needing a place to stay. Have lots of room...dry and in north Boulder.


----------



## SueCherry (Aug 21, 2006)

Matt, I sent you a pm about how I could help, but I'd need to make some quick arrangements. So please check your message by noon. Thanks!


----------



## erdvm1 (Oct 17, 2003)

I will continue to post her as I meet up with friends that express needs
You all are amazing and it it appreciated and very helpful!!


----------



## brendodendo (Jul 18, 2004)

(Edited and copied form Clear Creek post)

A few friends and I have been trying to brainstorm any way we can help people on the front range, especially boaters. I know Matt Booth is probably one of the most affected, as is buzz user: Cheyenne from Jamestown. I know there are probably many more current and active user on this forum that have been affected in a life changing way by this disaster.

We would love to help in any way possible. From bringing easy up ez up style tents with a full kitchen and supplies up to a evacuation center, or other location to help cook food for relief workers or locals just needing a boost. By bringing Kids toys, clothes and personal hygiene items up to a distribution center or by helping a family drain, gut and remodel a flood affected house. 

I know that I am not the only one with a garage full of raft kitchen supplies, old toys and clothes and tools. I have a full time job and kids and not a lot of extra $$, but can not only send out my best wishes to those affected by this disaster, but offer myself as a help in anything I can do. I feel like the clean up effort is going to take massive amounts of work and time.

Let me know if you have any ideas, want to help or need the help. email me myusername at g mail . com

Brenden


----------



## adgeiser (May 26, 2009)

Bump. 

Now is the time to help. 
Just dropped stuff off and donated at Oscar Blues... Also said thank you for bailey fest. 
2 birds one stone. 

Be there for the community. 

Do it. 
Do it.


----------



## lhowemt (Apr 5, 2007)

erdvm1 said:


> Anyone have a box fan I could have or borrow for three months?


I wish I were closer. I have 2 powerful boxes and a round ventilator. Box fans don't move much air. You should be able to find a kick ass round high volume fan for under $200. I will go in the attic tomorrow and look at the mfg and find a link. EXHAUST the air, don't blow it in, if you are drying a basement or crawlspace. Take a piece of plywood and cut a hole for the round fan. A box fan is good for blowing around to dry surfaces but not for getting moisture out.


----------



## erdvm1 (Oct 17, 2003)

A great friend of mine has emailed this to me

Does anyone know of a three month option for these guys???

If you know of any housesitting, sublease or other possible rental options for us (3 adults, 1 child, 1 dog) please let us know ASAP. Longmont preferred as that is where Son's school will be moved to until we can get back into Lyons. North Boulder would work as well

Any help would be great
Large RV could work too. Just throwing out ideas,

You can email me at
[email protected]


----------



## erdvm1 (Oct 17, 2003)

I have not had any recent evacuees ask for furnishings
Ill keep y'all posted
Thank you to everyone
The suns out
Literally and figuratively


----------



## Cheyenne (Oct 14, 2003)

Just a quick comment on my status.

My wife and I are okay, staying with our son in Boulder. Our house is still there, we are more fortunate then some of my neighbors. We had about 6 inches of water flush through the house. Our 2 cars are okay, but not accessible due to no road/bridge to where we were parked the cars.

At the moment, our pressing needs are transportation, especially 'long term'. We don't know when we can retrieve the cars and winter is just around the corner. I have to winterize the house while at the sametime I need to tackle the water damage. Only residents can get back to town (about a 2 hour trip from Boulder), even once there, there is no road to my house 

This is currently Lower Main St looking east







. 
Our house is about 100 yards down the road - past the trees about 3 houses down. Our cars, while safe, need to get through all of that.

There are a few other folks in town that do dome water activities.

Anyway, thanks for the thoughts


----------



## cadster (May 1, 2005)

State page for flood contributions


----------



## lhowemt (Apr 5, 2007)

OMG Cheyenne I am so sorry. My heart aches for all of you. Know people from around the world are sending love and lots of energy. This too shall pass. Yes it will. Just don't get hurt working too hard.


----------



## KSC (Oct 22, 2003)

Matt, been thinking of you and other folks in Lyons. I've had some excitement myself. We had a newborn the Sunday before the flooding started. Three days after our girl was born we had massive flooding in our basement, but with pumps and diversions we were able to keep it out of the main floor. I never even thought we had flood risk at our home until streams of water began draining off the hill behind our house.

I moved everybody to the neighbor's home for a couple days, but with the help of friends and neighbors I got everything out of there, carpet and drywall stripped and power back on. It's been a busy, tiring week of work, and while I'm not done yet, my home is getting close to being back in order and am finally feeling a little sense of assuagement despite significant loss.

I know a lot of other people are just beginning to figure out how to clean up the wreckage and I've been so busy dealing with my own shit that I've only been peripherally in touch with everything else going on.

I've received an enormous amount of help from various people in the boating community around here and that help is the difference between feeling overwhelmed and feeling good about your friendships and the community around you. I'm sitting here typing this with my beautiful new baby girl in my lap and feeling very thankful.


----------



## benpetri (Jul 2, 2004)

Wow, Kevo! Congrats on the baby girl! I'm sorry to hear about the flood damage. This thing is crazy! I could make some time next week if you need any help...


----------



## erdvm1 (Oct 17, 2003)

Kevin, you're about to start the most amazing journey of all time.

Life is good, some adventures are harder than others but having a family is what makes the ride enjoyable for me. Our children are blissfully oblivious. Just the way I like it. I may have a bit of that in me too 

Update from Lyons
The corp of engineers was supposed to decide where the river will reside today. Haven't heard the decision yet but should be interesting.
Power is close to being available but they have to turn it on incrementally so they don't start a fire.

Gas is supposed to be close as well.
The biggies are water and sewage
The a hole is gone
October hole gone
November gone
Can't tell about the BB hole
There are some meadow park structures still intact


----------



## erdvm1 (Oct 17, 2003)

The third picture is where the dam below the October hole used to be
The rest are around meadow park


----------



## Dave Frank (Oct 14, 2003)

Dam. Pretty crazy thinking about how long the river has been out of its original bed, and how quickly it reclaimed said spot. It had not really occurred to me before this event, how many places we've moved the channel to make a road more convenient and how easy it is for the rio to reclaim its rightful spot. It will be interesting to see if engineers decide to allow her to keep any of her reclaimed bed, of if they force it all back and see how long it stays there.


----------



## Don (Oct 16, 2003)

*Here's why.*

Please donate. Here's why: http://boulderoem.com/files/colorado_floods_2013_lyons_longmont.pdf



http://boulderoem.com/files/colorado_floods_2013_lyons_longmont.pdf


----------



## deepsouthpaddler (Apr 14, 2004)

Glad to hear you have some peace of mind Kevin. I can't imagine what it must be like to have a newborn and have your house ravaged by the flood simultaneously. I grew up in new Orleans and saw countless floods and hurricanes, and this is right up there with that level of destruction. Its Colorado's Katrina.

What has impressed me is the quality of the response and rescue effort. The Colorado disaster response seems way more orderly, efficient, and organized than disaster responses I have seen in the past, many first hand. The national guard with high clearance vehicles and helicopter rescues did an amazing job. Kevin sent out emails for help and people were instantly at his side to help him out. Matt told me stories of friends coming together to help each other in such a quick and powerful way that it makes you thankful to have good people like that to call friends. 

Sorry to hear about your predicament Cheyenne. Thoughts go out to you and all the other folks dealing with this disaster. 

After the immediate shock subsides, the daunting task od cleaning and rebuilding seems too large to comprehend. I have faith that we will get there. We should be braced for the full recovery to be measured in years and not months. Its a long road home.


----------

